# Looking for a long range rifle but DC"s eligibility list suck.......



## kendog1985 (Dec 26, 2011)

Please help me pick a decent rifle for target shooting and home protection out of thisweak list!

District of Columbia: Metropolitan Police Department


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I don't see any list for rifles. They prohibit "assault-type weapons" along with a number of military styled weapons by name, but other than that, you're wide open on rifles and shotguns.

KG


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

kendog1985 said:


> Please help me pick a decent rifle for target shooting and home protection out of thisweak list! . . .


After the *KG333* reply, I won't bother looking at "the list".
Other than to comment that if you kinda "nose around" you might one of Metro's Finest to sell you "something used" for $100, a case of beer, a carton of cigarettes, and a baggie.

OK, now I'm back from reality. And I think it is not even a good idea to think of a "long range" rifle as a home-defense weapon.

My "long ranger" is a Rem. 700 VSS (Varmint Stainless Steel) composite stock .308 Win. With a Millett 4x-16x by 50 mm mil-dot reticle scope. A good rig, but "not great".
Forget the rifle price. I paid $400 for my scope. Decent scope, but not in the "real good long range scope" price range of $1200-5000.

For $249 plus tax, a plain Jane Mossberg 500 stands by my beside. Just all black and plastic stocks. 20 in. barrel, 1+7 rounds of 00 buck shot. Safety on top of the grip.
I'd unload this on a home invasion in heartbeat.

I can't even IMAGINE firing my .308 ANYWHERE in my house. That would be just luck you wouldn't be waiting for good behavior after "negligent homicide" on innocent folks.
Damn folks, my gun designed to send stuff 600 yards down-range with some accuracy (I don't say I can do it). Or point up a bit, and send unaimed fire 1.5 miles.
Yup, a few layers of sheet-rock, some of that nasty red spun fiberglass insulation, and a bit of real quality aluminum siding is going to protect the neighbors, just ducky.

Just my usual belligent attitude showing up. YMMV. :smt1099

OK, I just gave my dogs "biscuit" treats, and I'm in a good mood.
If you are interested in "bench-rest" type target shooting at 100 yards, you can find some excellent "starter setups" at a reasonable prices. But, . . not for $249.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Go to walmart, dicks, gander mountain or a gun store in DC or nearby and see what they tell you - they'll be the experts on what's legal or not.

You say long range...define what that means to you. 
For self defense a 12ga pump shotgun works well - if the sound of the pump doesn't scare the intruder the blast will stop him dead - and you won't have to worry much about killing your neighbors if you miss like you would with a 30-06!

Marlin makes some rifles in 30-30 and 45-70 that I'm sure would be legal, are plenty stout enough to stop anything human or wild east of the mississippi river and won't break the bank. Shooting any rifle will be somewhat costly and here at least finding a rifle range over 100 yards is rare and over 200yds almost impossible.


----------

